# Cub Cadet 1554 plowing pics in action



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Worked really well.Needs added weight to make it a beastarmytank


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking good..darn good. 
Years back I plow my driveway w/Cub 124,and doing so I would make couple outside pass both side than start in middle plowing... quicker when dealing w/deep snow.


----------

